# Tecuseh HSK600 Engine



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tecumseh HSK600 Engine*

Engine starts fairly easily but speed hunts wildly. Does anyone know how the decompression valve works on the side of the cylinder? Have plugged the decompression port but that didn't make any difference. Earlier posting I read suggests that the Carburetor bowl retaining screw is also an adjustment to the carb. Could I get this confirmed and what I should expect when adjusting this screw? Does anyone have a repair manual available. Thx


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I am not familiar with your engine, however the bolt/nut/valve that holds the bowl has some small metering/feed holes, these holes get all kinds of unexpectd stuff stuck in them, if you blow air in one side the gung moves to the other or up out of sight, if you get it clean and the motor don't run you need to remove the carb and soak in it in a good cleaner. Read the instructions on the can so as not to destroy something ,like rubber parts. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

this has nothing to do with decomp its all carburation and these 2 stokes in snow blowers surge anyway til the auger is engaged its probly new enough the bowl nut will not have an adjustment surge in most cases is caused by a plugged idle circuit compressed air and carb cleaner are your best bet make sure all passages are clean and see how it runs good luck


----------

